# Kitty room, need ideas!!



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

So Tyger has her own room which is a small office in our new house. We've been planning on fixing it up like a cat enclosure kind of. We want to put more things to climb and stuff since the only thing in there right now is her kitty tower and some toys. Any ideas would be great!!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I saw on a TV show when they made a cat room the nailed carpet to one wall so they could climb it, I think the room is such a great idea!! Also use lots of blues, greens and purples since cats see those colors well, hey can't see reds though. if you're in for a long term project you can make a cat walk around the room's border, up high.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Carpet to climb the walls? Oh my! That is a wonderful idea, I can picture Tiger going nuts haha.
What about the regular carpet? won't that send the wrong message? :?:


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

OOOO I love the carpet idea!! hmmm.....we'll see what the hubby says!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

A stuffed armchair.
Stacked crates, for climbing in and on. Even better iF you can put a door or other on a couple of them.
Tunnels to run through.
A water freature or fountain.
A window seat for viewing the outdoors, with a safe covering.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> if you're in for a long term project you can make a cat walk around the room's border, up high.


I was thinking that too !!! I saw some show on Animal Planet about a lady who had put cat walks all through her house. I was trying to find pictures but couldnt find any. It was really cool, but I personally don't want to cut holes in my walls ! LOL


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's my idea of the ideal cat room, given an unlimited budget. :wink: 

Carpet up one or two of the walls, but different texture from what's in the rest of the house, so a kitty can feel the difference. Something a kitty can get traction to climb on, but their claws won't get stuck in. 
'Cat walks' at various different levels around all 4 walls.
Multiple floor-to-ceiling cat trees. Preferably different kinds. 
Some water features that incorporate filtration and ozone (UV) water treatment so the water is always fresh and drinkable.
Access to an atrium that has some cat-grass, catnip, and other non-toxic plants and trees that won't be destroyed by the kitties.

I'm sure there's a few things I'm leaving out... :lol:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Will there be a window in the room?... 

Bird feeders on the window!  

How fun! I hope you show us photos later. Maybe we'll turn the family room (my computer room) into a kitty rumpus room if we get inspired...

 Fran


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

If I throw a shiny coin on the floor, Missy will play with it for hours. So I have no suggestions regarding what keeps normal cats entertained.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins spent almost two hours staring at a little flying bug that was up on the ceiling tonight. :roll:


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

These are GREAT ideas guys!! Yes there is a window in her room. Maybe we will plant some flowers outside of the window and put a hummingbird feeder!! This is going to take a long time for us to finish, it's more of a long term project and we are going to have to find good deals on supplies. Hmmm...I told my husband about the carpet walls and I don't think he feels like dealing with carpet, but I love the cat walks idea. Every thing has to be easy to move, because we are going to be moving to alaska in a few years. We're going to do cat walks on the walls, and we are planning on making a new tower for Tyger(she already has one but she's spoiled!). I'm going to make her a hammock too and hang it from the ceiling. I've already started making it(it's leapard print!!). And we are going to hang up of those toys you hang from the ceiling and it flies around in circles. This is a long term project so it will be a while before I have pics of it finished though I may take pictures of it's progress!!


This is the link to that house with all the cat stuff, the photo page is down right now though but there is one picture you can still check out!

http://www.thecatshouse.com/


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have their book. It is wonderful. Great art work, great colors, they really know cats!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How fun! I would love to do something like a dedicated cat room.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> My twins spent almost two hours staring at a little flying bug that was up on the ceiling tonight. :roll:


Easy entertainment, see you didn't need all those fancy cat trees? just a couple bugs on the ceiling :wink:


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Pics for some inspiration:





































A friend of mine had someone build this for her cats. He was a carpenter. But, they are just trees from her property that have been "cleaned" up and she hung lots of plants and toys around.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! I am so jealous!
I wish I had a room like that for Tiger!! :worship


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

hypertweeky said:


> Wow! I am so jealous!
> I wish I had a room like that for Tiger!! :worship


You've gotta get a carpenter friend.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

yepp said:


> hypertweeky said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I am so jealous!
> ...


Ok.. looking in craiglist right now!! :wink: 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay that is awesome!! I showed my husband the pictures, he wants me to print them out so we can try and do a couple things similar. I think I finally got him excited about fixing up the cats room!!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

The best addition to a cat's space: yourself.


----------

